# Can babies choke on reflux/bought up milk?



## honey915

My baby is 6 weeks and since birth has been a bit of a bringer upper of milk! More than my first was considering they were/are both breastfed. I wind where possible (I.e when he hasn't fallen asleep) after feeds but he still does it. He always coughs loads turning red and briefly not breathing. It scares the hell out of me. I always throw him over my shoulder or lay him flat over my legs patting him on the back and then he's ok. Last night he was in his Moses basket sleeping. Lucky I was in the room at the time because he started to cough. Then he went silent again like normal so I had to pick him up and give him a hand. My worry is that he could have died if I'd not been there. Or am I being completely paranoid? Does he have the ability to cough up his vomit/reflux himself even if it has gone down the wrong way. I literally will not leave him alone for two seconds now. Scares me big time! Anyone have a similar problem?


----------



## Clucky as

I have no advice but to sympathize. My lo does it too. one night he did it that bad it came out his nose and screamed and thrashed about. scared the absolute f$&k out of me and hubby. All I did was throw him on his tummy on my arm head angled towards the floor. Don't worry too much. Have u got your Lo's cot angled so his head is elevated?. I think that's why they say to sleep in the same room as Lo's until they are 6 months.


----------



## 2016

I had this with DS (and now DD has reflux too and chokes terribly). It's so scary! If they can choke on milk, bath water or anything else then IMO they can definitely choke on vomit. That's why I got an Angelcare monitor and did a first aid course so I could be as prepared as possible.


----------



## jd11

when i was in hospital with ds2 the lady next to me was discussing SIDS with midwife n wont they choke on vomit when sleeping on back. She said when they are on their back n need to vomit they will projectile it and that it triggers a reaction for airway to close while vomiting to stop it from going down that way. but when they r on their bellies it doesnt trigger tbe same response


----------



## honey915

It's scary! I feel like Im worrying about everything!!


----------



## BlueHadeda

The answer is yes, unfortunately they CAN choke (to death) on their own vomit. My baby would've died from this if she wasn't on the angelcare breathing monitor, accordingly to her pead.

She stopped breathing for the first time when she was 2 months old. Thereafter it happened numerous times (like in almost every night) for months. She always slept on her back, because we thought it the safest accordingly to the WHO, etc. When she was 18 months old, we found out that she has GERD (silent reflux, in her case). She literally was choking every time she stopped breathing, and we didn't realise because it was silent reflux. I myself was also diagnosed with GERD during that time, and I too choke and stop breathing when I sleep on my back. It fortunately wakes me up and instinctively I will turn onto my side. My baby was too small to do this. :cry: 

Since then, I've put my other babies on their sides to sleep, not their backs. With a wedge so that they won't turn onto their stomachs. Even though my youngest 2 has also been diagnosed with reflux, they haven't triggered the angelcare breathing monitor alarm even once, like their sister. I believe it's because they don't sleep on their backs like she did.


----------



## josephine3

Sorry to hear your story..

I too asked the hv about this and she swore that they dont choke while on their backs!


----------



## honey915

The idea of it happening whilst I'm not there with him to deal with it scares me so much. They're vulnerability makes me feel physically sick with worry!!


----------



## charlie15

young babies have little neck control so they sleep on there backs with there heads to the side as they can't hold them up to look straight up so when they vomit they shouldn't aspirate on it. As to when they're neck control improves, they still have a reflex that lets them put there head to the side when vomiting. My LO has vomited on numerous occasions while on her back on her changing mat and always vomits to her side. However at night she point blankly refuses to sleep on her back so will always sleep on her side and as much as this is not advised, it has not been a problem. She is not a sicky baby but if she was i would be happier knowing that she's on her side than on her back especially at 6+ weeks as the neck control should be a little better by that age, so maybe try that??


----------



## AP

Alex had severe reflux from 8 weeks til 3 years. She always had her head to the side while sleeping though. I always heard her being sick and was awake that second, we tuned into it, , she was right next to me in her Moses basket.


----------



## BlueHadeda

I think the difference is that you get reflux, and you get silent reflux. With reflux, the baby would feel she's going to vomit, so she turns her neck if it wasn't turn to the side already. That's what my youngest daughter has. She throws up numerous times every night, but it doesn't bother me, because she throws it up. The problem with silent reflux like what my eldest daughter had, is that the baby doesn't throw up. The acid and stomach contends rises up into the throat, but not violently. So the baby doesn't instinctively turns her head to the side. My fear is that I guess you can have episodes of silent reflux, even if you usually do throw up.

When I myself (I have GERD) sleep and inadvertantly turns on my back, I would wake up from a feeling like I'm drowning. I can't explain the horror and panick I experience at that moment. It always causes me to wake up and either sit upright in shock and terror, or turn over onto my side. Only once my throat clears by sitting or lying on my side, I'll wake up enough to realise what happened and to calm down. I too have silent reflux, I don't throw up. Even when I *really* need to throw up, I can't.

In any case, this is why I use and believe in the angelcare breathing monitor.


----------



## honey915

bloody hell, that sounds really scary hun. xx


----------



## BlueHadeda

honey915 said:


> bloody hell, that sounds really scary hun. xx

It is. I just related this so that I can help make people aware of what their babies might be going through. :thumbup: As long as I take my medication (omeprazole) I'm fine, and don't usually get these "episodes". Which reminds me, I haven't had tonight's pills yet, LOL.


----------



## honey915

Well it's worth knowing all this stuff. God there's so much to learn!! x


----------



## angelaa7

My daughter choked while on her back and passed away at 7 weeks. So, it is possible for them to choke on their own spit up. Don't listen to anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## CarlaCannon

It has been 10 months since I first read these posts. My daughter is now 1, and I waited all this time to post in fear of jinxing anything and suffering from any repeats. My daughter too suffered from these choking episodes....doctors were not helpful. Never mentioned power or premix, never had patients have such episodes, made me feel neurotic and a liar. All of your suggestions and scenarios made me feel comforted and understood. I wasn't crazy!

I did all of the recommendations.....changed from powder to premix (gerber good start), feed every 2 hours (small feedings), napped/slept on her side with a wedge bought on ebay, some days I propped the side sleeper super high on one side to lift her head and bought a bed insert that scooped her bottom so she wouldn't slide to the bottom of the sleeper. And we burped her after every feeding until she got the air out...that was helpful too. Thank you, mom's for your persistence and patience. It's a relief that I wasn't alone and feeling nuts! You made my life just a little easier. Xo!
Carla


----------

